# Red Velvet Cake Good recipe anyone?



## ladyntheapron (Dec 28, 2010)

I have an event coming up that I have to make 400 red velvet cupcakes for. Our recipe is okay, it is moist but has no wow factor to it. Does anyone have a fantastic red velvet recipe they would mind sharing? I know how bakers and chefs are with their secret recipes. Just wanting to impress, hoping someone had something to share./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

400....that's a whole lotta cupcakes.

7 minute icing or cream cheese-butter cream

Wow factor can be in garnish or display....


----------



## ladyntheapron (Dec 28, 2010)

Butter cream icing with gold dusting and gold flakes.  It is for a 50th wedding anniversary; the lady wants everything gold and red.  All of my pewter and silver serving pieces have to be left at home.  Which is the bulk of my serving pieces so I have had to come up with clear, gold, red serving pieces.  For the table we are using our 8 piece wedding cake display.  It goes from a 14" display at bottom to tier up to a 6" display 14" tall at top.  It also has tiered votive holders that we are using the columns to put cupcakes on.  Along the side on each end of the table she wanted cupcakes in martini or margarita glass our rental companies around here don't have them.  So we are using 20 wide mouth short stem champagne glass on each end of the table.  The local florist in their town is doing table decorations.  I have worked with them before.  They are usually big, showy, elaborate displays that over power the food.  I am hoping that on this table it will kept to a minimum.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

you could always buy the large martini glasses (bulk wholesale) charge rental fee that may cover the cost of the glasses and use them for other gigs.....just a thought.  Glass is such a rough thing to haul around from site to site.

Glass blocks make a great display for cupcakes....they are capable of stacking high and making a big statement....colors and lights can be used too.

I bet the florist would be someone to work with.....she may be able to give you pointers or make sure everything is finished so that the flowers don't overwhelm the food.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

We found some Libby 10 oz Martini glasses at our local $$ store, bought 4 dozen for $48.00!



shroomgirl said:


> you could always buy the large martini glasses (bulk wholesale) charge rental fee that may cover the cost of the glasses and use them for other gigs.....just a thought...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Bed Bath and Beyond has great glasses, 1 doz for $10ish and if you use the 20% off coupon it's such a deal.  I got out of buying wine glassware because it just takes too much effort to mess with....rentals are so much easier.


----------

